# Union Pacific Railroad diesel electrician



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Anyone know much about this position?


----------



## PipeMonkey134 (Sep 24, 2013)

I know it pays the same everywhere in the USA, which is probably awesome pay for Louisiana.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I've always loved to watch trains. Never worked on one.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

drsparky said:


> I've always loved to watch trains. Never worked on one.


Are you a foamer like this guy?!?!:laughing:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lutNECOZFw


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Cow said:


> Are you a foamer like this guy?!?!:laughing:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lutNECOZFw


Not a screamer but I did recognize the BL-2 as a former Bangor & Aroostook unit. :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm something of a train fanatic. I have my house decorated with all sorts of Pennsylvania Railroad stuff... but I'm not as nutty as the guy in the video. He must live a very sheltered life.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> I'm something of a train fanatic. I have my house decorated with all sorts of Pennsylvania Railroad stuff... but I'm not as nutty as the guy in the video. He must live a very sheltered life.


Then surely you've been to the Pennsylvania Railroad Museum and Strausburg Railroad near Lancaster. I was just there last fall. :nerd::nerd:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Legacyelectric said:


> Anyone know much about this position?


Oh, to answer your question, if you're decent with generators, motors, drives, and regen brakes, you'll already a diesel electrician and don't know it. :thumbsup:


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Legacyelectric said:


> Anyone know much about this position?


Railroad is always hiring,worked for B.N.S.F,just like U.P, i never got weekends off ,maybe tues and wed, you get to work 2nd or 3rd shift, need about 20 years in, to get weekends and work days,will you be working in the shop on locomotives or on the road as callout electrician..


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

MTW said:


> Then surely you've been to the Pennsylvania Railroad Museum and Strausburg Railroad near Lancaster. I was just there last fall. :nerd::nerd:


Yup. Sometimes I drive up there and look around if I'm bored on the weekends. Always new junk sitting around outside. Got to walk around in the repair shops many times. That's where all the cool stuff is. The one up near Scranton is cool too. I think every railroad in North America crosses through PA by some means.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> Yup. Sometimes I drive up there and look around if I'm bored on the weekends. Always new junk sitting around outside. Got to walk around in the repair shops many times. That's where all the cool stuff is.


The PA Railroad Museum is first class and the best I've ever been to. They don't skimp on restorations one bit. 



> The one up near Scranton is cool too. I think every railroad in North America crosses through PA by some means.


Is that one called Steam Town? I've also heard the best train watching spot is in PA where there is near constant activity on a particular stretch of track.


----------

